# New Home theater suggestion



## cv3back (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a 17' x 12' living room in an apartment, with the couch in the center of the room facing the 12' wall, and would like some suggestions for a decent home theater for around $800. Looking at the Energy Take Classic 5.1, Klipsch HD 300, or the Denon DHT1312BA with Boston Acoustics speakers (From best buy, I like it since it comes with the reciever but am unsure of its quality). Not sure which receiver would be good to get. Any thoughts on these systems or any others in that price range?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, welcome to the forums.

I would go with this Onkyo 609 for the receiver, there is nothing on the market that better for even near that price range. 
The Energy 5.1 system is a good deal. but with the extra cash you save buying the refurbished Onkyo you could upgrade to better speakers particularly the mains and sub. Have a look at Elemental designs for speaker and sub choices.
Alot of people also like these Behringer B2030P speakers (you buy these in singles so $109 each)


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

These are currently priced on the low side and sold in singles as well. 

http://www.amazon.com/Infinity-Prim...2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1319056078&sr=1-2


----------



## cv3back (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys! Any tips on the center speaker and the sub? Also, should the front and rear speakers be the same, or should I get different speakers?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

The infinity speakers have an available matching center channel. A lot of guys actually use a single bookshelf or even tower (if they have a projector) as a center channel. MTM center channels can have poor off axis performance depending on how well, or bad they are designed.

If you want or need a MTM style center, both Pioneer and Yamaha have affordable bookshelf speakers with matching centers that are getting really good reviews. The Behringer studio monitor mentioned only comes in single bookshelfs, but it is one of the best budget leaders for speakers.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The Yambeka's are still a good deal in that price range.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-yambeka-audio-7-0-speaker-system-review.html


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Andre said:


> The Yambeka's are still a good deal in that price range.
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-yambeka-audio-7-0-speaker-system-review.html


Yes, I agree. Check them out as well.


----------



## cv3back (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok, this might be dumb question. What is an MTM style center?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

mid bass, tweeter, mid bass drivers.

Here is some light reading on the subject. http://forum.blu-ray.com/speakers/8...channel-speakers-why-they-should-avoided.html

On the other hand, Paradigm at least advertises good off axis performance. I don't think they are all bad or be grouped together as bad. Some of the hater things I have read make them sound like they are the worst ideal ever. In reality, they fit better, look better, and are the only acceptable solution in many cases.

If you can sit front and center in front of your TV, then it will probably never be a problem. If you are building a large HT room with a projector and a wide seating area, then the MTM configuration will probably really show it's ugly face.


----------



## gibroni (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882115284

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/performance2.html

I think people forgot about HSU so I put their speaker set and a Yamaha receiver on closeout from Newegg. Puts you a little over budget but it's an upgradeable system. 

MTM = midrange tweeter midrange, aka DAppolito speaker design. The benefits are debatable.


----------



## cv3back (Jul 26, 2011)

Those Yembekas look sweet, but it looks like they are sold out. The elementals look great too, that might be the way ill go, along with the Onkyo receiver. As far as the arrangement of my room, my couch is pretty much right in the center of the room directly in front of the TV, so the MTM design for the center channel might be fine for now. Anyone have any experience with the elementals they want to share? Really appreciate all the advice, guys.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Did Yambeka say when more will be available?


----------



## cv3back (Jul 26, 2011)

I sent them an email yesterday asking when they will be in stock, but still haven't received a response.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I could not agree more about the TX-NR609. As for Speakers, I would also include the Andrew Jones Designed Pioneer SP-BS51 Floorstanding Speakers ($200), the matching Center Channel costs $79, and the Surrounds are around $100. Add in a Dayton Sub-120 from Parts Express and you would have an ultra high value system.
Here is an Article about the Speakers:http://www.ecoustics.com/electronics/products/new/649747.html
And here is Kal Rubinson discussing these Speakers in Stereophile Magazine: http://www.stereophile.com/news/the_2010_cedia_show_day_1/

TX-NR609 (Accessories4less) $319
Pioneer SP-BS51 $199
Pioneer SP-C21 $79
Pioneer SP-21-LR $89
Dayton Sub-120 $150
Grand Total:$836.00 (you can probably get the Sub-120 for a touch less than $150 as well)

I honestly believe this System would be better than the Yambeka and will utterly destroy any 5.1 Speaker Package in a Box.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

You can also look at the used market in your area


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

cv3back said:


> I have a 17' x 12' living room in an apartment, with the couch in the center of the room facing the 12' wall, and would like some suggestions for a decent home theater for around $800.


$800 is not a very friendly budget for a quality full on 5.1 - at all. If you want a system that's going to consistently put a smile on your face, you may wish to come into this with a long term approach rather than instant gratification. In fact I recommend going 2.0 for now, with a receiver that is capable of eventually upgrading to 7.1, and with high voltage preamplifier outs. 

Personally I would start with this Marantz Receiver:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...w-X-7ch-Home-Theater-Surround-Receiver/1.html

and these Infinity Mains:

http://www.amazon.com/Infinity-Prim...8R3M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319588947&sr=8-1


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

GranteedEV said:


> $800 is not a very friendly budget for a quality full on 5.1 - at all. If you want a system that's going to consistently put a smile on your face, you may wish to come into this with a long term approach rather than instant gratification. In fact I recommend going 2.0 for now, with a receiver that is capable of eventually upgrading to 7.1, and with high voltage preamplifier outs.
> 
> Personally I would start with this Marantz Receiver:
> 
> ...


Hello,
I do completely agree. That being said, some people have a budget where they are not moving from it or the specified goal. Sometimes WAF is tough to overcome and this is the only amount that can and will be spent. In those cases, all I hope to do is try to show the best possible alternative to a HTIB while staying within the budget. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> That being said, some people have a budget where they are not moving from it or the specified goal. Sometimes WAF is tough to overcome and this is the only amount that can and will be spent. In those cases, all I hope to do is try to show the best possible alternative to a HTIB while staying within the budget.


Yeah, I thought your Pioneer recommendation had that scenario covered excellently.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really do like your idea even better. Hopefully the OP has a situation where they will be able to build their HT gradually. For getting the best possible quality HT's, it is the way to go.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I do completely agree. That being said, some people have a budget where they are not moving from it or the specified goal. Sometimes WAF is tough to overcome and this is the only amount that can and will be spent. In those cases, all I hope to do is try to show the best possible alternative to a HTIB while staying within the budget.
> Cheers,
> JJ


You guys are so right in this regard. It is hard to swallow when you've invested a substantial amount in your 5.1/7.1 system only to find afterward you'd like to upgrade but can't afford to do it. If only you'd built it more slowly, with pieces you'll be more satisfied for the long term. From what I've read, WAF can be even tougher...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its taken me years to get my system to where it is today and my only real issue now is just my theater room needs some work to make it look better. I am so happy with how it sounds and the video is awesome!
With today's economy its a wonder people are still investing as much as they do.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I started off with a very inexpensive HT set up then upgraded in pieces and handed down my old stuff to family that had nothing.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Andre said:


> I started off with a very inexpensive HT set up then upgraded in pieces and handed down my old stuff to family that had nothing.


That's as good a deal as you (and they) can get! :T


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Its taken me years to get my system to where it is today and my only real issue now is just my theater room needs some work to make it look better. I am so happy with how it sounds and the video is awesome!
> With today's economy its a wonder people are still investing as much as they do.


True, my wife and I eat out less, preferring to cook at home, and we only saw one movie this year at the theater, yet we watch a couple each week at home: $25 a movie in savings adds up quick...plus the picture, sound, and creature comforts are much better.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I just recommend that if you don't initially buy a complete 5.1 speaker system, try to get the LCR as you want your centre it as closely match the L/R speakers as possible. Mixing manufactuerers, driver types...etc is not a good thing since you may notice the transition when sound moves across the front of the soundstage.


----------



## cv3back (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the great advice guys, you certainly have given me quite a bit to think about. I am pretty sure I am going to start piecing it together a little at a time, like you suggest. Those infinitys look really sweet, and I like the looks of the elementals as well. Also looking closely at Paradigm. That Murantz reciever looks like an unbelievable deal, though I was slightly disappointed at first that it doesn't have all the web stuff like the onkyo (spotify, Pandora, etc) but then realized that the blu ray player I want to get will take care of all of that. I will let you know what I get and how they sound. Another question: its ok to get rear speakers that are a different brand from the fronts, right?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

Andre said:


> I just recommend that if you don't initially buy a complete 5.1 speaker system, try to get the LCR as you want your centre it as closely match the L/R speakers as possible. Mixing manufactuerers, driver types...etc is not a good thing since you may notice the transition when sound moves across the front of the soundstage.


I couldn't agree more. My system was not built over night, that's for sure. Those Pioneer's are really getting a lot of good reviews and the price is great. I just have a bad taste in my mouth from Pioneer junk of yesterday. I guess everyone can make a come back, but man, did they sell some junk back in the day.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Generic said:


> I couldn't agree more. My system was not built over night, that's for sure. Those Pioneer's are really getting a lot of good reviews and the price is great. I just have a bad taste in my mouth from Pioneer junk of yesterday. I guess everyone can make a come back, but man, did they sell some junk back in the day.


Hello,
I am not sure if you have had a chance to listen to any of the TAD Speakers or any of the Andrew Jones Designed KEF Speakers, but they are truly fantastic. The TAD's cost a small fortune and are actually part of Pioneer which is why they leveraged his being a part of Pioneer for the Speakers above. 

I have personally listened to them and left slack jawed at what was possible for $200. I completely understand the perceptions about Pioneer Speakers along with most other larger Brands. However, they really are special and truly worth a listen. Also, using different Surround Speakers is not a huge deal. While not ideal, they are not nearly as important as the Frontstage matching.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am not sure if you have had a chance to listen to any of the TAD Speakers or any of the Andrew Jones Designed KEF Speakers, but they are truly fantastic. The TAD's cost a small fortune and are actually part of Pioneer which is why they leveraged his being a part of Pioneer for the Speakers above.
> 
> I have personally listened to them and left slack jawed at what was possible for $200. I completely understand the perceptions about Pioneer Speakers along with most other larger Brands. However, they really are special and truly worth a listen. Also, using different Surround Speakers is not a huge deal. While not ideal, they are not nearly as important as the Frontstage matching.
> ...


The Pioneer SP-FS51-LR do look interesting and I'll be sure to give them a listen if I see them in a store. If they are as good as the reviews suggest, I think they would make great bedroom speakers for me.I really haven't demo'd speakers in some time now. I used to do it for fun, but the audio store is a thing of the past. I'm not even sure where I could go to listen to them. Anymore, it's kind of look at the specs, read the reviews and ask for the best advice and then just give them a try. As long as it's from a dealer with an acceptable return policy anyway.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Generic said:


> The Pioneer SP-FS51-LR do look interesting and I'll be sure to give them a listen if I see them in a store. If they are as good as the reviews suggest, I think they would make great bedroom speakers for me.I really haven't demo'd speakers in some time now. I used to do it for fun, but the audio store is a thing of the past. I'm not even sure where I could go to listen to them. Anymore, it's kind of look at the specs, read the reviews and ask for the best advice and then just give them a try. As long as it's from a dealer with an acceptable return policy anyway.


Please do. I would really like to read your impressions about them. And indeed they would make for a great Bedroom System. As Best Buy carries them, the 30 Day Return Policy will give you all the time to decide whether or not the juice is worth the squeeze.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Crazy deal.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Pioneer...?id=pcmprd164900050018&skuId=9999165100050018


----------



## cv3back (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, that is a crazy deal.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That would make for a fantastic Bedroom HT for those of us who are blessed enough to already have a pretty solid 5.1+ HT and a legitimately good Speaker Array for someone on a budget. Add in a TX-NR609 from Accessories4less for $319 and you would have a HT that will utterly crush an HTIB for the same amount of money or less. Excellent find Generic!
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

I would also add a BIC America F12. It can currently and often be found for under $200 delivered. I picked out one for a family member and I was rather surprised how good it is. I'm pretty sure it has more low end the my Emo 12, and it was a lot cleaner sounding then I was expecting. For the money it is fantastic and very usable.


----------

